# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2021 Q2



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This quarter is off to a great start. 

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-delivers-a-record-184-800-vehicles-in-q1-2021.17856/


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

This has me confused:









What looks to be an excellent 2021 Q1 report, the after hours price took a big dip. I'm not having any luck understanding what is behind the price drop.

Bob Wilson


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> behind the price drop


The profits TSLA took from selling some of its Bitcoin investment? Just guessing, you never really know what goes on in the market


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> This has me confused:


In the short term, the stock market can only be explained by psychology as well as the desires of market manipulators.
It's not worth trying to understand such short-term behaviors.

I just trust that if a company does well in the long term, the stock will do well also.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I listened to Elon answer the first few questions. Extremely long, I mean long winded on basic manufacturing questions. Investors and researchers like crisp answers. I was trained in representing my Investor Relations team for a major F500 company. And Tesla said the S and X delays cost Tesla over $200M in COGS. Ouch. He wasn't clear on S and X restart. In January he said they would start in February and this time S starts next month, sound familiar? X is Q3 but that is nebulous. 

The AI discussion was very long winded too, didn't exude confidence that FSD was this year. Lots of discussion of the neural net problems to be solved.

Numbers were generally good but as an owner and investor, I didn't walk away with alot excitement. If you want investors to hit the BUY button, they need to be excited.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

He def was painfully long winded with his responses to the questions. Would really like those to be clearer and far more concise.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice step increase over the past two days. Speculation:

Lordstown going away - as Elon said, prototypes are easy; production vehicles are orders of magnitude harder. Other EV startups like Lucid are looking weak.
Honorable competition - the long awaited, existing car maker models are not very good products.
Removal of radar - the technical descriptions make it clear why visual systems will win the autonomous car driving market. Some investors are getting a clue.
Austin and Berlin factories - real progress is evident and even Shanghai continues to improve.
Model S Plaid - continues to amaze.
Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think it's the rumors going around that Tesla has already sold out their _Q3_ production.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I think it's the rumors going around that Tesla has already sold out their _Q3_ production.


Now if they could just deliver the damn things!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> I think it's the rumors going around that Tesla has already sold out their _Q3_ production.


It's mind boggling. I ordered our Y in mid May and received it just shy of a month later. Mind you that's the 7 seater which I think is produced in less volume. What in the world changed in that month that they sold out the next 3mo worth of production!?


----------



## evdude88 (Aug 15, 2021)

bwilson4web said:


> This has me confused:
> View attachment 38210
> 
> 
> ...


we are still below this price


----------



## evdude88 (Aug 15, 2021)

tencate said:


> The profits TSLA took from selling some of its Bitcoin investment? Just guessing, you never really know what goes on in the market


Personally I hope they will sell it and cash in before it comes down again


----------

